# Best bank in Dubai?



## Magic_77 (Oct 7, 2014)

I know there have been previous posts on the subject but it appears they are now a bit out of date.

Does anyone have any comments on which bank to go with? People have suggested citi bank and emirates because I am keen on also getting an airmiles card and understand it is easier to have your current account and credit card with the same bank. 

Both require a min balance of aed3000 which I personally think is a bit rubbish, but have been told most banks require this. 

Appreciate any comments on experience or suggestions


----------



## Magic_77 (Oct 7, 2014)

I should add that I am also interested in transferring money home at various points, Citi bank and emirates don't seem to offer particularly great rates, but then again do any banks?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Magic_77 said:


> I know there have been previous posts on the subject but it appears they are now a bit out of date.
> 
> Does anyone have any comments on which bank to go with? People have suggested citi bank and emirates because I am keen on also getting an airmiles card and understand it is easier to have your current account and credit card with the same bank.
> 
> ...


You have probably by now noticed a distinct lack of recommendations for the best bank in Dubai. 

My suggestion would be to post a thread asking which is the *worst* bank in Dubai. Then monitoring the many rants and complaints, apply a process of elimination. 

I've long since concluded that least worst in the best that can be achieved.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Realistically it's probably Emirates NBD, followed closely by the very un-Dubai ADCB,


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

They're all 15 years behind the English banks so go in with low expectations and be only mildly disappointed to find they're worse than you imagined.

Use a currency exchange company if sending money home. Better rates.


----------

